# Less-often-performed versions of Bruckner works?



## brucknerian (Dec 27, 2013)

I think this topic deserves a whole thread of its own, considering the sheer amount of revision and re-orchestration Bruckner's music has been treated to, both by himself and by fans.

So please post any performances you know, of less-performed versions of Bruckner symphonies, symphonic movements or other works.

I will kick it off with the following, which are available on YouTube:

Bruckner 3 Finale 1874 version MNO Cohen
Really enjoyed this, and I agree with Bruckner himself, in saying that this is "much improved".

Bruckner 9 Finale Completed by Sebastian Letocart


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Frankly, I find the early versions of the great man's symphonies, e.g.3,4,8 to be like glimpses into the workshop of an evolving genius. The final versions of these works are infinitely superior to any of their premature births.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I used to really enjoy the original 3rd movement of the 4th. Then I heard the revised version. He definitely improved. So weird that I knew the original first...


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

dieter said:


> Frankly, I find the early versions of the great man's symphonies, e.g.3,4,8 to be like glimpses into the workshop of an evolving genius. The final versions of these works are infinitely superior to any of their premature births.


The Third was utterly mutilated in revisions. One could make a case that the Fourth and Eighth were improved, but the Third's later versions are terrible.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

^^^
Agree. That said, the Vienna version of Bruckner's First Symphony is to me the least performed version (Wand and Rozhdestvensky are among the vast minority of conductors who recorded this version, I think Abbado also). Concert performance? Not that I knew of (a few live concerts of the Linz version I heard over the years, but that's it).


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't believe Abbado recorded the later Vienna version of the first . I haven't heard the second, but the first is the original Linz version .


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

superhorn said:


> I don't believe Abbado recorded the later Vienna version of the first . I haven't heard the second, but the first is the original Linz version .


According to the Bruckner discography, he did do the Vienna version with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra.

http://www.abruckner.com/discography/symphonyno1incmino/


----------

